# Retrofitting Vintage doorknobs on bathroom/bedroom doors



## biggabush (Jan 27, 2010)

All, 
I recently purchased vintage style, inactive, doorknobs from Anthropologie that I would like to retrofit on existing doors in my bathroom and bedroom. 

The problem: 
The hole in the door (where the latch mechanism and doorknob were secured) is larger than the rosettes that came with the vintage knobs. 

The vintage rosettes are about a 1/4-1/2" too small and thus cannot fasten to the door directly. 

Does anyone have experience retrofitting vintage knobs on a modern door? The solution seems like it would be relatively easy, but every where I have been (Lowe's, Ace, Home Depot, etc.) is either confused by the problem or simply don't have an answer. 

Any help would be much appreciated!!!


----------



## firehawkmph (Dec 12, 2009)

Biggy,
You need to fill the current hole in and start over. If you are painting the doors, should be no big deal. If the doors are stained, could be tougher.
You may get lucky and be able to cut some fillers with the next bigger size hole saw. A better way is to find someone in the area with a small wood lathe and have them turn some pieces to fill the holes. Glue them in place and redrill. 
Mike Hawkins


----------

